# New Tank!



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Hello ladies and gents, my wife gave me the thumbs-up to get a new tank, and I'd like to hear your thoughts!

It will be a nano tank (10g or less), low tech, I'm intending to use some SeaChem Onyx sand substrate with a bottom layer of Laterite and root fert tabs, a small chunk of driftwood, some low-light plants like anubias, crypt, and hygro.

Ideally I'd like to have a single male scarlet badis and some red cherry shrimp, but I'm open to suggestions.

The MOST important, is what tank to go with? It will be on the end of the kitchen counter, cabinetry is white, walls are white, counter top looks like Carrera Marble, and backsplash is a grey slate herringbone.

I'd like either a Fluval Spec V or a Fluval Edge. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Go BIGGER!!! At least convince the wifey to let you do a 29 or something mid size? LOL


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Instead of describing your room, why not post a pic?
I agree with Summer, make it a 29 gallon. It has a lot more room to plant and you might even be able to use some of the vertical space by doing a background of flame moss or something like vals.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

For a nano tank, the Spec V is a nice tank. I have 2 of them, one on a kitchen counter. Mine is black but they are available in white.

The Fluval Edge looks nice and sleek, but from a lot of what I've read, they are really difficult to maintain and work in because of the design of the top.


----------

